# Reviere in Wien



## Zander01 (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe jeder ist gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht.

Wollte mich mal umhören welche Reviere ihr in Wien empfehlen könnt, und warum?
Suche für 2006 noch ein Revier und weiß nicht recht welches ich mir nehmen soll.
Kuchelauer Hafen klingt sehr verlockend und Hafen Wien Albern schaut auch nicht schlecht aus.
Voriges Jahr (2005) hab ich die Lizenz in Wien Floridsdorf gezogen.
Das Revier ist nicht so schlecht, doch sind mir dort etwas zu viele Leute.
Ich hab nichts dagegen das man seine Freizeit auf der Donauinsel verbringt. (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen) Aber wenn sie dann neben mir in der Neuen Donau Baden gehen und mit einem Boot zu meinem Schwimmer fahren und die Schnur abschneiden, dann feut es einem wirklich nicht länger.
Warum sie das machen ;+ #c  ... keine Ahnung.

Welche Reviere ich schon hatte war:
2002: Donau Spillern / Korneuburger Seite
Nettes Revier, mit dem Auto in 35 von Wien erreicht. Stauraum vor Kraftwerk ist nicht schlecht, doch Karpfen sucht man dort um sonst. Barben und Brachsen fängt man dort zum Sau füttern. Nach dem Kraftwerk braucht man ein 10 kg Blei auf der Schnur und eine Meeresausrüstung.
2003: Landlteich / Langenzersdorf
Toller Teich mit sehr große Karpfen, aber auch sehr vielen Krebsen die einen immer am Köder hängen.
2004: Donaukanal
Sehr viele Kaulbarsche und auch kleine Koppen fängt man an Massen.
Am Revieranfang sitzt die ganze Excelenz des Reviers und bei der Urania sitzen die Fischer wie Sardinen in der Dose (nur ohne ÖL).
Direkt in der Strömung fischen ist ohne 5 kg Blei nicht möglich.
2005: Floridsdorf
Nettes Revier, nur die Badegäste sind ein wenig anstrengend.

Wie gesagt die beiden Reviere "Kuchelauer Hafen + Hafen Wien Albern" würden mich interessieren.
Hatt jemand damit Erfahrung?
Oder könnt ihr mir ein anderes Revier empfehlen?

Lg Zander01


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Reviere in Wien*

hallo leute,

also ich persönlich bin mit dem donaukanal ganz zufrieden. habe schöne schiede, zander und hechte erwischt. weißfische gibt es ohnehin massenhaft.

kann auch gerne mal mitnehmen dahin, da ich nebenberuflich angelguiding und geführte angeltouren mache.

schaut mal auf meine website:
edit by mod: bitte keine links zu gewerblichen seiten.macht das via pm aus, danke.


----------

